# Guapo / bonito



## sabrinita85

Hola a todos:


  el uso, a veces, parece ser distinto de lo que te dicen los profes o los libros.
    Me explico: aquí, en España, escucho a menudo usar “guapo” en lugar de “bonito” y viceversa.
  Por ejemplo:
  “Qué guapa” (refiriéndose, por ejemplo, a una canción)
  “Qué bonita” (refiriéndose a una chica)

  El problema es que a mí me han dicho siempre que _Guapo _se utiliza para las personas y _Bonito _para las cosas.
  ¿Soy yo que no me sé que se pueden intercambiar siempre o es sólo un uso coloquial?


  Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Sabrinita:

Lo que yo te puedo decir es con respecto al español que hablamos en México, y aquí, efectivamente "guapo" no se usa para las cosas, pero me parece que en España sí se usa así, por otra parte, lo que yo siempre he oído es que una mujer es "guapa" si sus facciones son fuertes, casi diría angulosas, y es "bonita" si sus facciones son suaves, delicadas, (aunque la belleza de ambas sea igualmente excepcional), lo mismo sería para los hombres, pero normalmente sólo se dice que un hombre es "guapo", porque si decimos que es "bonito", se podría entender que sus facciones son delicadas, casi de una manera femenina, y tal vez eso no le gustaría a dicho hombre.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias por tu aportación horusankh!
Es muy interesante esta diferencia de matiz que has explicado muy claramente.


----------



## Berenguer

horusankh said:


> Hola Sabrinita:
> 
> Lo que yo te puedo decir es con respecto al español que hablamos en México, y aquí, efectivamente "guapo" no se usa para las cosas, pero me parece que en España sí se usa así,


Efectivamente, por aquí, y en un registro muy coloquial se dice bastante "eh tío, que guapa la chupa que te has mercao" (cuando escribo estas cosas me doy cuenta de lo mal que hablamos...), usando ese "guapo/a" para expresar algo que es bonito, que está chulo, que mola.
Cuando te refieres a que una chica es bonita, si hay un amigo al lado tuyo, seguro que te suelta un "ohhhhhhh, que bonito...ya se nos ha encarajotao" (es decir, suena un poquito blando...como cuando habla un enamorado). 



horusankh said:


> por otra parte, lo que yo siempre he oído es que una mujer es "guapa" si sus facciones son fuertes, casi diría angulosas, y es "bonita" si sus facciones son suaves, delicadas, (aunque la belleza de ambas sea igualmente excepcional), lo mismo sería para los hombres, pero normalmente sólo se dice que un hombre es "guapo", porque si decimos que es "bonito", se podría entender que sus facciones son delicadas, casi de una manera femenina, y tal vez eso no le gustaría a dicho hombre.
> 
> Saludos.



No conocía esa teoría craneológica sobre las beldades femeninas y masculinas. Realmente curiosa.

Un saludo


----------



## sabrinita85

Berenguer said:


> Efectivamente, por aquí, y en un registro muy coloquial se dice bastante "eh tío, que guapa la chupa que te has mercao" (cuando escribo estas cosas me doy cuenta de lo mal que hablamos...), usando ese "guapo/a" para expresar algo que es bonito, que está chulo, que mola.
> Cuando te refieres a que una chica es bonita, si hay un amigo al lado tuyo, seguro que te suelta un "ohhhhhhh, que bonito...ya se nos ha encarajotao" (es decir, suena un poquito blando...como cuando habla un enamorado).



Así que me estás diciendo que se trata de coloquialismo, y que en realidad no sería correcto.


----------



## chics

Lo que te han enseñado es lo estándar en España. Pero como dice Berenguer, en un registro coloquial (correcto, pero informal) es habitual usar _guapo _para cosas, en vez de _bonito_. _Bonito_ para personas, en cambio, suena rematadamente cursi.


----------



## SpiceMan

Para acrecentar la divagación temática del asunto, comento que en Argentina la palabra guapo(a) tiene un significado absolutamente distinto en el 99% de los casos en que se la utiliza.

Es una manera de decir valiente/atrevido/temerario/macho. Y casi nunca se entiende como lindo(a) o bonito(a).

Su significado tiene relación con el tango y mi teoría es que viene del significado:





> *guapo**, pa**.* (Del lat. _vappa_, vino estropeado, hombre vil, vagabundo).
> *3.     * adj. coloq. Ostentoso, galán y lucido en el modo de vestir y presentarse.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Debido a que los tangueros de barrio (hace ya mucho) iban vestidos galantemente con sombreros y bufandas de colores claros en una forma llamativas y tenían una reputación de peleadores (a los cuchillazos), etc...

Ejemplos de uso:
1) Viene un adolescente le pega a nuestro hermanito que tiene 8 años y le quita un paquete de galletitas. Frase para la ocasión: "¿Te creés guapo que le pegás a un pendejo (niño) de 8 años? ¿Por qué no intentás pegarme a mí, [insulto a elección]?"

2) «Anoche estábamos con una amiga y un tipo de la nada viene y le dice "¿Querés que vayamos a comer algo?". Y ella se hizo la guapa y le respondió en broma: "yo lo que tengo es ganas de ir a un hotel".... ¡Para qué! El pesado se nos pegó toda la noche, no nos lo podíamos sacar de encima.»


----------



## sabrinita85

chics said:


> Lo que te han enseñado es lo estándar en España. Pero como dice Berenguer, en un registro coloquial (correcto, pero informal) es habitual usar _guapo _para cosas, en vez de _bonito_. _Bonito_ para personas, en cambio, suena rematadamente cursi.


Gracias 



SpiceMan said:


> Para acrecentar la divagación temática del asunto, comento que en Argentina la palabra guapo(a) tiene un significado absolutamente distinto en el 99% de los casos en que se la utiliza.
> 
> Es una manera de decir valiente/atrevido/temerario/macho. Y casi nunca se entiende como lindo(a) o bonito(a).
> 
> Su significado tiene relación con el tango y mi teoría es que viene del significado: debido a que los tangueros de barrio (hace ya mucho) iban vestidos galantemente con sombreros y bufandas de colores claros en una forma llamativas y tenían una reputación de peleadores (a los cuchillazos), etc...
> 
> Ejemplos de uso:
> 1) Viene un adolescente le pega a nuestro hermanito que tiene 8 años y le quita un paquete de galletitas. Frase para la ocasión: "¿Te creés guapo que le pegás a un pendejo (niño) de 8 años? ¿Por qué no intentás pegarme a mí, [insulto a elección]?"
> 
> 2) «Anoche estábamos con una amiga y un tipo de la nada viene y le dice "¿Querés que vayamos a comer algo?". Y ella se hizo la guapa y le respondió en broma: "yo lo que tengo es ganas de ir a un hotel".... ¡Para qué! El pesado se nos pegó toda la noche, no nos lo podíamos sacar de encima.»


Hola:
sabes, este particular uso de "guapo" es el que existe también en el sur de Italia con la palabra "guappo"; probablemente, como hay un montón de italianos en Argentina, entre otras cosas, se han llevado al Nuevo Continente esta palabra también.


----------



## ena 63

Berenguer said:


> "eh tío, que guapa la chupa que te has mercao"
> 
> "ohhhhhhh, que bonito...ya se nos ha encarajotao"



Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho respecto a España, guapo-a (excepto en el uso informal) para personas y bonito-a para cosas, ciudades, paisajes etc..

Berenguer, no sé de donde eres, pero nunca había oido ni "mercao"
(me imagino que es "comprado") ni "encarajotao" (no tengo ni idea).
¿Me sacas de dudas, por favor?

Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

ena 63 said:


> Berenguer, no sé de donde eres, pero nunca había oido ni "mercao"
> (me imagino que es "comprado") ni "encarajotao" (no tengo ni idea).
> ¿Me sacas de dudas, por favor?
> 
> Saludos


¿Puede ser que "encarajotao" quiera decir "poner la cara en forma de joto" -en sentido figurado- para decir embobarse o embelesarse?


----------



## mirx

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Puede ser que "encarajotao" quiera decir "poner la cara en forma de jota" -en sentido figurado- para decir embobarse o embelesarse?


 
Pues yo sí le entendí y no soy de España, encarajotao. Con cara de joto, amanerado, y mercao significa compra*d*o.

Berenguer, dije que sí te entendí por que estoy 99% seguro de que eso es lo que quisiste decir, desmiénteme por favor.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Seguramente teneís razón, pero tampoco conozco la expresión;
"cara de joto o jota" , y ¿amanerado en este caso? tampoco lo tengo muy claro.

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

sabrinita85 said:


> Así que me estás diciendo que se trata de coloquialismo, y que en realidad no sería correcto.


Responde chics por mi:



chics said:


> Lo que te han enseñado es lo estándar en España. Pero como dice Berenguer, en un registro coloquial (correcto, pero informal) es habitual usar _guapo _para cosas, en vez de _bonito_. _Bonito_ para personas, en cambio, suena rematadamente cursi.





ena 63 said:


> [...]
> 
> Berenguer, no sé de donde eres, pero nunca había oido ni "mercao"
> (me imagino que es "comprado") ni "encarajotao" (no tengo ni idea).
> ¿Me sacas de dudas, por favor?
> 
> Saludos



No creía que el término "mercar" fuera a dar tantos problemas. Mercar, efectivamente es comprar (reconocido además así por la RAE). Como suele ocurrir en el lenguaje hablado, la "d" del participio se omite, así, comprado equivaldría a mercado (no el establecimiento) y de ahí "mercao". Es bastante común, al menos en Madrid, usarlo así, como sinónimo coloquial de comprar.



sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Puede ser que "encarajotao" quiera decir "poner la cara en forma de joto" -en sentido figurado- para decir embobarse o embelesarse?





mirx said:


> Pues yo sí le entendí y no soy de España, encarajotao. Con cara de joto, amanerado, y mercao significa compra*d*o.
> 
> Berenguer, dije que sí te entendí por que estoy 99% seguro de que eso es lo que quisiste decir, desmiénteme por favor.



Acabo de ver que la RAE dice que "joto" significa homosexual. Bueno, hasta donde yo sé, acarajotarse o encarajotarse, son términos coloquiales derivados, no de joto/a, sino de caraja, que a su vez es otro término coloquial para decir definir el estado de alelado. Así: "tío, te has quedado alelado mirando a esa chica" equivaldría a "te has quedado encarajotado/acarajotado mirando a esa chica". Caraja se utilizaría algo así como "tío, tienes una caraja hoy...no das una a derechas".

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Farro

Hola, en España lo de poner cara de jota es sinónimo de atontado, no?

Respecto a lo de guapo, en Asturias se usa mucho para las cosa, me imagino por influencia del asturiano.
Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

Farro said:


> Hola, en España lo de poner cara de jota es sinónimo de atontado, no?
> 
> Respecto a lo de guapo, en Asturias se usa mucho para las cosa, me imagino por influencia del asturiano.
> Saludos



Yo lo de poner cara de jota lo tomo más bien por poner cara de circunstancia o contradicción...vamos no muy buena cara.
Un saludo


----------



## Farro

Sí, quizás ese es el significado más acertado.
Gracias Berenguer


----------



## Cristina.

Guapo :4.col. Bueno, bonito:_este disco es muy guapo_.

En italiano también se usa bello (= guapo) con el significado de bueno :Un bel lavoro

Guapo (coloquial): Que es muy bonito, interesante o divertido:
_"Te recomiendo que veas la película, es muy guapa . Mira qué zapatos más guapos me he comprado"._
Película bonita/buena.
Zapatos buenos/bonitos.

Encarajotar  . Nunca lo he oído.
Mercar . Tampoco, y soy de Madrizzzzzzz.
Mercar (americanismo ; cobija (manta), coger, guapo (valiente), mercar)
Mercar (arcaísmo)
Mercar (en América Latina)


----------



## Berenguer

Cristina. said:


> [...]
> Encarajotar  . Nunca lo he oído.
> Mercar . Tampoco, y soy de Madrizzzzzzz.
> Mercar (americanismo ; cobija (manta), coger, guapo (valiente), mercar)
> Mercar (arcaísmo)
> Mercar (en América Latina)



Bueno, para que veáis que no os miento con lo de mercar:
*mercar**.* (Del lat. _mercāri_, comprar).
* 1.     * tr. Adquirir algo por dinero, comprar. U. t. c. prnl.

Un saludo.


----------



## lamartus

Berenguer said:


> Bueno, para que veáis que no os miento con lo de mercar:
> *mercar**.* (Del lat. _mercāri_, comprar).
> * 1.     * tr. Adquirir algo por dinero, comprar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> Un saludo.



¡Te secundo! Yo también soy de Madrizzzzz y lo uso.


----------



## Argónida

Aquí también se usa *mercar *y *acarajotar*. Pero eso de cara de jota, no sé qué decir, para mí _acarajotao_ viene de _carajote_ y este a su vez de _carajo._


----------



## Schenker

En Chile y Argentina se usa bastante como sinónimo de valiente, sobre todo en jerga futbolera: "X jugador es muy guapo (valiente)". Y se usa muy poco si quieres decir "bonito(a)", aunque si alguien llega a usarla se entiende a que se refiere.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Para mí bonito es bonito, se le diga a personas o cosas, y la persona guapa quizás no es tan bonita, o linda pero tiene algo, un no sé qué, que atrae... ahora que me dicen de GUAPO Y APOYAO... (refrán) Es guapo y apoyao o se la da de guapo y apoyao...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Volviendo al tema central, *Sabrinita*, habría que explicarte que la aplicación de la palabra *guapo *o *guapa* para las cosas y los animales, es, en España, relativamente reciente. 

Hasta hace unos veinte años, los perros y los coches eran bonitos y las casas y las películas bonitas. Por supuesto, también las niñas y los niños pequeños eran y siguen siendo bonitas o bonitos. Sin embargo, solo una chica o una mujer podían ser, y son, bonitas (los hombres, a partir de la adolescencia, nunca fueron bonitos...). 

Guapos y guapas eran solo las personas. 

Yo, que probablemente estoy chapado a la antigua , no acabo de acostumbrarme a eso de que un camión sea guapo o una camisa guapa. Me suena a artificial, a forzado, pese a que quienes lo usan -y me consta- lo hagan de forma muy natural. ¡Gages de la edad!


----------



## sabrinita85

Os agradezco a todos por las respuestas todas muy interesantes y satisfactorias.


----------



## faranji

Yo debo de estar chapado a la antigua como Víctor. _Guapo_ aplicado a objetos me suena macarrilla y perrofláutico. (Menos en Asturias, donde el _ye muy guapina_ me merece todos los respetos.)


----------



## Berenguer

faranji said:


> Yo debo de estar chapado a la antigua como Víctor. _Guapo_ aplicado a objetos me suena macarrilla y perrofláutico. (Menos en Asturias, donde el _ye muy guapina_ me merece todos los respetos.)



Efectivamente, como ya dije al principio de este tema, guapo referido a objetos es un registro muy coloquial, propio del lenguaje cheli, macarra. Ahora bien, lo de los perroflautas, en fin, hay un abismo sociocultural enorme entre un chico/hombre que hable con registros chelis o macarrillas, y un perroflauta. Por mucho "gap" generacional que haya, las diferencias entre esos grupos son claras y jamás podrían ser englobados en el mismo grupo.
Un saludo.


----------



## faranji

Berenguer said:


> Ahora bien, lo de los perroflautas, en fin, hay un abismo sociocultural enorme entre un chico/hombre que hable con registros chelis o macarrillas, y un perroflauta. Por mucho "gap" generacional que haya, las diferencias entre esos grupos son claras y jamás podrían ser englobados en el mismo grupo.
> Un saludo.


 
Hola Berenguer.

No sé que tienen que ver los 'abismos socioculturales' con mi humilde comentario. Yo no englobé nada. Sencillamente he oído tanto a chelis talluditos como a perroflautas de última generación emplear el adjetivo de marras con ese sentido. Y al leer la pregunta de Sabrina me vino a la cabeza y lo puse. Tampoco hay que sacarle mayor punta sociocultural.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

faranji said:


> Hola Berenguer.
> 
> No sé que tienen que ver los 'abismos socioculturales' con mi humilde comentario. Yo no englobé nada. Sencillamente he oído tanto a chelis talluditos como a perroflautas de última generación emplear el adjetivo de marras con ese sentido. Y al leer la pregunta de Sabrina me vino a la cabeza y lo puse. Tampoco hay que sacarle mayor punta sociocultural.
> 
> Saludos.



Creí entender que al decir que te sonaba "macarrilla y perrofláutico" equiparabas a los dos grupos en uno mismo (ese "y" es lo que me mostraba). Me alegro entonces de que no sea así (más que nada porque sería una barbaridad).
Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

Víctor Pérez said:


> Volviendo al tema central, *Sabrinita*, habría que explicarte que la aplicación de la palabra *guapo *o *guapa* para las cosas y los animales, es, en España, relativamente reciente.
> 
> Hasta hace unos veinte años, los perros y los coches eran bonitos y las casas y las películas bonitas. Por supuesto, también las niñas y los niños pequeños eran y siguen siendo bonitas o bonitos. Sin embargo, solo una chica o una mujer podían ser, y son, bonitas (los hombres, a partir de la adolescencia, nunca fueron bonitos...).
> 
> Guapos y guapas eran solo las personas.
> 
> Yo, que probablemente estoy chapado a la antigua , no acabo de acostumbrarme a eso de que un camión sea guapo o una camisa guapa. Me suena a artificial, a forzado, pese a que quienes lo usan -y me consta- lo hagan de forma muy natural. ¡Gages de la edad!


 
Exactamente así (cómo tú lo usas) se sigue usando en México.

Y Berenguer, me meo de la risa con tu post, perroflautas? macarras? chelis? Ese lenguaje me recuerda mucho a una canción mexicana de moltov.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo, que probablemente estoy chapado a la antigua , no acabo de acostumbrarme a eso de que un camión sea guapo o una camisa guapa. Me suena a artificial, a forzado, pese a que quienes lo usan -y me consta- lo hagan de forma muy natural. ¡Gages de la edad!


 
Gajes, ¿no?


----------



## Rela

No sabía que "guapo" se le dice a una persona que no es muy linda...interesante jeje. Yo pensé que esa palabra significaba algo como "gorgeous" en inglés (aunque no lo pensé porque empiezan con la misma letra). 

¿Por qué no podemos decir bonito/a para las personas? Tengo un amigo peruano que lo usa para las mujeres todo el tiempo. Y bueno, lo único que se me ocurre ahora es que hay una canción que se llama Bonita y se trata de una mujer también...


----------



## BETOREYES

SpiceMan said:


> Para acrecentar la divagación temática del asunto, comento que en Argentina la palabra guapo(a) tiene un significado absolutamente distinto en el 99% de los casos en que se la utiliza.
> 
> Es una manera de decir valiente/atrevido/temerario/macho. Y casi nunca se entiende como lindo(a) o bonito(a).
> 
> Su significado tiene relación con el tango y mi teoría es que viene del significadoebido a que los tangueros de barrio (hace ya mucho) iban vestidos galantemente con sombreros y bufandas de colores claros en una forma llamativas y tenían una reputación de peleadores (a los cuchillazos), etc...
> 
> Ejemplos de uso:
> 1) Viene un adolescente le pega a nuestro hermanito que tiene 8 años y le quita un paquete de galletitas. Frase para la ocasión: "¿Te creés guapo que le pegás a un pendejo (niño) de 8 años? ¿Por qué no intentás pegarme a mí, [insulto a elección]?"
> 
> 2) «Anoche estábamos con una amiga y un tipo de la nada viene y le dice "¿Querés que vayamos a comer algo?". Y ella se hizo la guapa y le respondió en broma: "yo lo que tengo es ganas de ir a un hotel".... ¡Para qué! El pesado se nos pegó toda la noche, no nos lo podíamos sacar de encima.»


 
En Colombia es igual. Acá se entiende guapo como bonito, pero no se usa nunca. Yo diría que más del 99% de la gente lo usa únicamente como valiente.


----------



## mirx

Rela said:


> No sabía que "guapo" se le dice a una persona que no es muy linda...interesante jeje. Yo pensé que esa palabra significaba algo como "gorgeous" en inglés (aunque no lo pensé porque empiezan con la misma letra).
> 
> ¿Por qué no podemos decir bonito/a para las personas? Tengo un amigo peruano que lo usa para las mujeres todo el tiempo. Y bueno, lo único que se me ocurre ahora es que hay una canción que se llama Bonita y se trata de una mujer también...


 

¿De dónde sacas eso? Por supuesto que guapo/a es el adjetivo que designa a una persona atractiva fisícamente. Y bonita sí se usa como calificativo para las mujeres, pero suena algo cursi, en una conversación entre hombres no es muy probable que se use, sin embargo si se usa si hay más mujeres o niños presentes.


----------



## chics

Rela said:


> ¿Por qué no podemos decir bonito/a para las personas? Tengo un amigo peruano que lo usa para las mujeres todo el tiempo.


En América se usa* bonita* sólo para las mujeres, para los hombres parecería -por lo que he visto- que *bonito* es un poco afeminado en la apariencia. En Europa en cambio *bonito/a* lo consideramos cursi y no se usa.

De hecho, se me acaba de ocurrir un uso en España. Pienso en el caso particular de dirigirse a alguien con "bonita":
- _Oye, bonita, ¿a mí qué me cuentas?_
_- ¿Tú quién te crees, bonita?_
- _Perdona, bonita, pero Lucas me quería a mí_ (ésto me lo he copiado de una peli).

En estos casos el "bonita" no es ningún piropo sino que indica mala leche por parte del que habla. Si alguien te lo dice no te desea ningún bien... Es coloquial y un poco a lo Belén Esteban. Se podría usar "guapa" pero con "bonita" es peor, y a mí particularmente me suena un poco a locaza, no sé si ahora es por que acabo de hablar de la peli...


----------



## Rela

mirx said:


> ¿De dónde sacas eso? Por supuesto que guapo/a es el adjetivo que designa a una persona atractiva fisícamente. Y bonita sí se usa como calificativo para las mujeres, pero suena algo cursi, en una conversación entre hombres no es muy probable que se use, sin embargo si se usa si hay más mujeres o niños presentes.


 
Bueno, así lo entendí por lo que dijo bb008 jeje... 




bb008 said:


> Para mí bonito es bonito, se le diga a personas o cosas, *y la persona guapa quizás no es tan bonita, o linda pero tiene algo, un no sé qué, que atrae...* ahora que me dicen de GUAPO Y APOYAO... (refrán) Es guapo y apoyao o se la da de guapo y apoyao...


 



chics said:


> En América se usa* bonita* sólo para las mujeres, para los hombres parecería -por lo que he visto- que *bonito* es un poco afeminado en la apariencia. En Europa en cambio *bonito/a* lo consideramos cursi y no se usa.


 
De verdad no lo sabía...me parace muy interesante que hay tantas diferencias entre el español de España y el español de América. 

¡gracias a todos!


----------



## chics

bb008 said:


> Para mí *bonito* es bonito, y la persona *guapa* quizás no es tan linda pero tiene algo, un no sé qué, que atrae...


En España, *guapo/a* es guapo/a. (No usamos _lindo_ tampoco). 
Para esas personas que pueden ser guapas o no, pero tienen un nosequé... decimos que son *atractivas*: _un hombre atractivo_, o _una mujer atractiva_, se refiere a la belleza o encanto físico únicamente, pero también existe "una personalidad atractiva".


----------



## ManPaisa

En sus respectivos países/regiones, ¿se usa guapo como sinónimo de:
Bonito
Valiente
Enfadado
Otro: _____
No se usa
Gracias anticipadas por sus comentarios.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, ManPaisa.
Creo que ya está dicho, pero en Chile es sinónimo de valiente, bravo, aguerrido.
Se entendería si lo usaras como sinónimo de "apuesto" (más que de "bonito"), pero no sonaría muy chileno, más bien sonaría a español de España.
Saludetes.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es sinónimo de bien parecido, si te refieres a un hombre. También puede significar acomedido: Qué guapo Juan, que trajo una botella de ron.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí no es sinónimo de nada de eso, ManPaisa, "guapo/a" habría que compararlo con "bello/a" referido a personas. Simplemente es el adjetivo normal para decir "él es (muy) guapo" o "ella es (muy) guapa".

"bonita" es lo que dirías para definir a una chica/mujer a la que no quieres definir como "guapa", porque este último te parece mucho.

Todo esto, en cualquier caso, puede ser muy subjetivo, y cada uno lo usará y lo verá de una manera.


No sé por qué al diccionario le parece una palabra coloquial. Es la normal en todos los registros.



> *guapo*
> 1. adj. coloq. Bien parecido.





Ese es el significado aquí.

También la usamos para esto:



> *guapo*
> 3. adj. coloq. Acicalado, bien vestido.



_¡Qué guapo/a vienes hoy!_

www.rae.es


----------



## la_machy

En Sonora, decimos ''¡que _guapo/guapa_ te ves hoy!'' cuando alguien aparece muy bien vestido y arreglado, tal y como dijo Ynez.
Pero también, decimos que alguien, hombre o mujer _es muy guapo/a _cuando es muy atractivo, hermosa, etc.

Cuando una mujer es muy bella es muy común que se diga ''qué bonita es'' o ''ella está bien/muy bonita'' ( Sonora es tierra de mujeres _muy_ bonitas, así que imaginen lo que esta palabra se pronuncia a diario, _sientolo_ por los que piensan que ésta palabra es cursi).



Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Hola, ManPaisa.
> Creo que ya está dicho, pero en Chile es sinónimo de valiente, bravo, aguerrido.
> Se entendería si lo usaras como sinónimo de "apuesto" (más que de "bonito"), pero no sonaría muy chileno, más bien sonaría a español de España.
> Saludetes.
> _



Estoy de acuerdo con Vampi en que esa ha sido la situación tradicional del adjetivo _guapo_ en Chile, sin embargo, de acuerdo a mi experiencia reciente, creo que _guapo_ con el significado de bien parecido está ganado terreno rápidamente aquí. Recuerdo que hace unos tres o cuatro años, oí a una chilena joven decir algo como "_es que ella es muy guapa_" con el inequívoco significado de _bonita_. Me llamó la atención entonces, pero estoy oyendo tal uso cada vez más frecuentemente.
¿Qué opinan los otros chilenos del foro?

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España lo normal es utilizar guapo para personas y bonito para cosas. Utilizar guapo para cosas es argot juvenil, no me imagino a mi abuela diciendo: "vaya casa más guapa que tienes". Sí sería normal oírselo decir a alguien joven con el sentido de chula, guay...


----------



## Nanin75

Hombre apuesto, gallardo, elegante en Cuba y mujeres lindas, bellas, hermosas, chulas, graciosas. Agradables a la vista es un termino informal para ambos sexos usado en los argots universitarios. Buenote, buenota, sexis son terminos del argot callejero en Cuba. Guapo es aquel que se atreve que tiene valor o coraje. Soy cubana y linguista, no me agrada el uso de guapo para cosas aunque se use en Espana. No le pega nada bien. Aunque este tomando esa tonica en el Espanol juvenil de Espana. Quizas por el uso la acadedemia  lo acepte. Pero no se oye nada bonito...


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Vampi en que esa ha sido la situación tradicional del adjetivo _guapo_ en Chile, sin embargo, de acuerdo a mi experiencia reciente, creo que _guapo_ con el significado de bien parecido está ganado terreno rápidamente aquí. Recuerdo que hace unos tres o cuatro años, oí a una chilena joven decir algo como "_es que ella es muy guapa_" con el inequívoco significado de _bonita_. Me llamó la atención entonces, pero estoy oyendo tal uso cada vez más frecuentemente.
> ¿Qué opinan los otros chilenos del foro?
> 
> Saludos.


No opinaron nada.
Pero hoy, seis años después (que lo parió... cómo pasa el tiempo...), puedo afirmar que es verdad.  Ambos significados comienzan a compartir espacios en el léxico chilensis.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ibermanolo said:


> no me imagino a mi abuela diciendo: "vaya casa más guapa que tienes".



Pues mi abuela lo dijo toda la vida. Es bastante típico en Asturias, y no necesariamente en ambientes juveniles. Lo que no sé es si esto y aquello tendrán relación...


----------

